# who here is has a degree in or is currently minoring in music?



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

im thinking about pursuing a minor in music, but i have no idea what it entails. if someone has some experience with such things please feel free to enlighten me.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Eeee... what?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm doing a BMus(Hons) in music. It's great but I imagine it depends on where you live.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

somerandomdude said:


> im thinking about pursuing a minor in music, but i have no idea what it entails. if someone has some experience with such things please feel free to enlighten me.


I'm quite sure the variation by location is HUGE! You'd probably do better to look at the course outlines provided by whichever institutions you're interested in going to.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Would you mind explaining to me the american system of minors majors etc..?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the major and minor require a certain number of college credits each.


----------



## Serenade (May 2, 2010)

I have a BA in music 

Where are we talking about here? USA?


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been considering a music composition degree for awhile now, I started towards it but then had second thoughts since I didn't want to try to support a family with it. What are you majoring in?


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Not sure if somerandomdude is still frequenting this thread, but what the hey, I'll post anyway, because I can. 

I have a B. Mus., but I figure to minor in music, it would help if you have studied an instrument, but that may not be the case at all institutions. I expect you'd probably have to take courses such as music theory, ear training, music history... 

As others have already said, different institutions will have different pre-requisites, required courses and course selection.

Good luck!


----------



## chrisg (May 18, 2010)

I've got a music degree - Bmus(Hons) - and I majored in performance. Personally, if you want to concentrate on music solely then do it.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Master's Degree in Piano Performance, at the University of Pacific. Got it in 1988.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't have a Music degree... but luckily, I can "borrow" Music-Degree-Level knowledge from my wife, who was a _Magna Cum Laude_ graduate in Music- emphasis in performance, with Teacher Certification, as well.

Just for the sake of illustration, here's a listing from the college catalog that was in force at the time I went to the university, detailing the requirements for a Minor in Music. Keep in mind that the number in parentheses is "semester-hours," each semester-hour being roughly equivalent to one classroom hour of teaching each week, for a half-school-year...

Minor in Music- 20 Semester Hours, total...
Music 101 & 102- Music Theory I & II (3 each)
Music 230- Keyboard Instruments- Secondary [i.e.: for non-keyboard majors] (1)
Music 240 Voice- Secondary [same principle] (1)
Music 221- Introduction to Music Literature (2)
Music 304- Survey of Instruments & Scoring (2)
Music 312- Conducting I (2)
Any other coursework in the Music Department totalling 6 more semester-hours...
_but NOT_ General Music Appreciation (Music 220) (6).


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> I don't have a Music degree... but luckily, I can "borrow" Music-Degree-Level knowledge from my wife, who was a _Magna Cum Laude_ graduate in Music- emphasis in performance, with Teacher Certification, as well.


What instrument(s) does she play, CTP?


----------



## djj (May 14, 2010)

I began a performance degree some years ago, however the rigor and stress of attempting to attain technical perfection was too much and a I swapped to composition, which I greatly enjoyed. Aural training, classical harmonic theory and musicology was supplemented with study of 20th century music (very interesting), Jazz improvisation (great fun and comes in very useful), Composition(baroque, classical, 20th century, orchestration etc) and music electronics (including electronic composition and studio recording techniques.. very valuable).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

nefigah said:


> What instrument(s) does she play, CTP?


Sorry for the delay in responding to this question. (Let's here it for e-mail thread update notification!)

The instrument in question is trombone. Looks like it's been a while since I brought that up. 
Seems like my last mention of it was here.


----------



## Cyrille (May 29, 2010)

am not, but I'm considering on taking music as my minor. I figure out if I learn two degrees (major & minor) at the same time, like my piano teacher, I might be a little busy. Maybe I'll take it after I graduate my major.


----------

